# central netted dragon questions



## Obrien (Aug 25, 2007)

I saw some of these guys today and thought they were so cool they are so active. I just have a couple of questions about them firstly are they good pets as in can you handle them? i would think not because they seem to be jumpy second what temps is best for them? thirdly can they be kept on there own? and finnaly is it important to have some sand in there cage? Thanks.


----------



## flinders (Aug 25, 2007)

they are an awesome lizard with heaps of character.they are not what you would call a handlable pet. they are best kept with a basking spot at 50 degrees.yes you can keep them on their own but are a lot more active with 2 or more together.


----------



## dragonscrawling (Aug 25, 2007)

1. Yes they are good 'pets' although I don't consider any reptile as a pet but that is a different topic. They are normally very flighty when they are young and are quite good jumpers so when you handle them be very careful they are not going to get away from you and into some little space you won't be able to get them out of. As adults they settle down a lot in general.

2. If you have a hot spot of around 35 degrees (but can be much hotter) you should be right and as for any dragon they should have a gradient. There are lots of ways of achieving this and from what I have seen there is no consensus. Also make sure you give them UV light.

3. Yes

4. No, not essential. Will do well on marine carpet but do enjoy digging and sand looks better. Not sure about problems with impaction like beardies get. Again probably won't get a consensus on this issue. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## hornet (Aug 25, 2007)

hot end up to 50c, keep them in sand, hide at either end, if your planning to breed a nesting box. Not the best handles but some will tolerate it. They can be kept on their own but lok so much better in groups as the will interact.


----------



## Obrien (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help i was wanting to get a lizard that you can handle so these probably arent the best for what i want i would love to hove 2 or 3 but then i have to get a lisence so i just dont know lol.


----------



## Obrien (Aug 25, 2007)

just thought of something can you keep a netted dragon with a pygmy bearded dragon? i am thinking no but it might work i dono so thats why i am asking lol.


----------



## Obrien (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Aug 27, 2007)

They are not very good handlers. They can move fast and when i say fast i mean FAST! They are also quite small so if they were to run you cannot grab at them incase you hurt them.

I would say no to keeping them with pygmy dragons. Pygmys would be abit to large i would think as adults and would perhaps be more dominating. If your after something to handle get a bearded dragon or bluey. Thats what i was told and thats the advice i should have followed.

Have you sent for your licence yet? You seem to have been enquiring about reptiles for quite some time?

Happy Herping.


----------



## sandfire (Aug 27, 2007)

don't know about the netteds with the pygmys but if you were to get a central netted they don't live very long. only about 5-6 yrs in captivity.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Aug 27, 2007)

sandfire said:


> don't know about the netteds with the pygmys but if you were to get a central netted they don't live very long. only about 5-6 yrs in captivity.


 
They mature fast if you were to breed them every so often you would have a everlasting supply.


----------



## Sean#1 (Aug 27, 2007)

yes they are great pets they handle fine onced calmed down or once adult. they are fairly social animals but since i only had one i bought mine up with a baby shigleback and they were best of friends never had a go at each other


----------

